# Quitting halloween



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

There's been a few of us that hit that wall......Just a thought though....Instead of cutting it out all together, cut it back to where it doesn't cost so much and isn't so much work to set up.....That should cut the stress back and allow you to enjoy it again.....I cut mine back at least 75% and I'm still on hiatus (not doing anything this year again).....I'm working a lot right now and don't have time anyway......I kept a few of my very favorite props and will do a little something again maybe next year but definitely NOT over the top like past years..........ZR


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

We all take breaks. There is no shame in that. But to quit something that is so close to your heart, well, seems to be a sin. 

I suggest just hanging out on the forum for a while, (its free) and you still can enjoy the holiday.

Since my daughter is getting older, I feel my days of prop building are numbers. But I think I will still participate in ways that best fit me.

As far a selling you stuff, ebay and sites like that are hard because you have to pay for shipping. I suggest either a yard sale or even better, find someone in the neighborhood that will enjoy them, and just give it to them. I only say that because trying to sell stuff that is close to your heart is not only hard, but can be depressing. Most people are not willing to spend the amount of money that we do for this stuff.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Like I've said before, these I'm quiting threads should have their own section, it's the same rhetoric, each and every one of them.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I understand how you feel. The last few years I've considered letting Halloween go whereas at one time that would have been unthinkable. I've also noticed my haunts aren't at the level they used to be even though the work and budget is still huge. It's almost like a habit more than a passion now. As soon as Halloween draws near, I feel this compulsion to jump in again.

As for your props and such, I agree that a yard sale or mass donation is the way to go. Just remember to arrange a donation pick up for the day after the sale. Otherwise you'll end up dragging everything back into storage again. 

Once you finally decide to let it go, I say just do it. After all, if you get the bug again, you can always restock.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Honestly, I would check and see if there is a local haunt group. Chances are someone in that would be happy to buy your stuff.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

You can just send most of that stuff my way; it would be the easiest way for you.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

If you had built a "Hot-rod" Car,from the ground up, that looked like nobody else's attempt to do such a thing,and everybody was in awe of it and couldn't stop taking pictures of it and making complimentary remarks about it... would you still feel like selling it? Parking it,not licensing it?
Spending precious time and energy copying other people's ideas has never seemed very fulfilling to me,so I haven't.
I remain pretty darn"Happy", to inflict my creations upon my audiences here, whereas their screaming,laughing comes from MY IDEAS,which equals much more fun and basic satisfaction for me, and also inspires people to come here again.
Seeing timid 10 yr. old girl, push a button and make something happen that scares her own Family, will never get "Old" to me,and they will Never forget it.
Maybe the "Show" should be more personalized coming from your own likes and ideas, then it might be more fun and longer lasting for yourself?
Do I have gory props here? No, I don't care for them myself so why would I have them?
"Quitting Halloween ?" Maybe just quitting other people's ideas instead.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Last year I was really busy with work and didn't have any time to set up a display, but I did manage to set up a skeleton walking a dog in the front yard, put up some window decorations, and carved some pumpkins. The rest of my props and ideas stayed in the attic and basement for another time. 

I'm not so sure it's wise to get rid of everything because of a fleeting epiphany. It could also be a bout of depression for whatever reason, I know that happened to me but I didn't realize it until later on. So you don't decorate much this year. Maybe you will feel like it in the future. I wouldn't get rid of anything right now.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats Jubbag12, 

I look forward to the day when I can walk away from it all. I don't have an issue with the time it takes to set up, or the time it takes to build props, I don't think the money is an issue......I just want the time that I think about setting up and building back.. I want my brain free of the year-round Halloween clutter. If I knew how to contain it to two months a year, that would be great. So many things don't get done when I am thinking Halloween.

As for getting rid of everything...GREAT IDEA. Just don't give it to a neighbor where you'll see it again, or else you will start thinking they aren't doing a good enough job with your props, or worse yet, that they are have used your props to create a much better setup than you had.. Giving them away is the best as it signifies you don't want them anymore and it's a great way to cut ties, whereas selling them may give you second thoughts where you will tell yourself doen the road that you got rid of it for the money,


----------



## Gemmy Haunt Guy (Apr 25, 2015)

If I were you, I would try to sell it on Craigslist first to avoid shipping hassles but after a couple of weeks, put what doesn't sell onto EBay.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I've walked away for 2 different Halloween ventures in the last 5 years... I've not got rid of a thing. I admit it I'm a Halloween hoarder. Still have the very first crappy paper garland bats we used for the kids first Halloween party back in1985 in some storage crate. I'm sure when I'm gone the kids will ponder what the heck was mom thinking hanging on to all this... to me they are little slices of memories and since I have the space to keep it I do. I've also come to realize that when my joy of Halloween starts to feel like a job I've made a wrong turn somewhere and have to get back on track. I want to haunt for the joy it brings me. I think that's why after a one time venture into the pro world I will not do it again. I want my profits to be in the fun and not worry about the dollars. 

Over the past 5 years I've had a great number of my Haunt friends, both Pro and home haunters, give it all up. One Pro had a couple of BIG warehouse sales, took at least 3 to get rid of the good stuff, the rest was given away or went into the trash. Another Pro managed to sell everything but the haunt walls in one big sale to another haunt. The walls went for Free on Craigslist... we managed to get some, the local fire department took any with doors to use for trainings, what happened to the rest no idea, probably trashed. As for the home haunters, it starts out selling VERY VERY cheap or giving it to those we know locally. Then it's off to craigslist, yard sales, what's left might get passed on to those newly infected with the haunting bug we learned about while shedding our things, then it's the trash.... so much hits the trash it's so sad to see all those things that a friend put time, money, passion and love into sitting in a dumpster. What gets me is how sure they soooo want out, but later manage to keep a foot in. Can't speak for the pros... lost track of them but the home haunters still get excited about building a new prop, searching craiglist for the next great find, talk about what they want to do next Halloween, wish they kept this thing or that. 

I don't know what might have happened to make you feel the need to give it up, I say if you have the space, hang onto your things for a year, take a break, revisit the giving it all up. You might also consider "loaning" things to a charity haunt. I know locally there is always some post on Craigslist looking for free Halloween stuff for a charity haunt. Maybe taking more of a back seat and allowing someone else to sweat the small stuff will allow you to enjoy Halloween Haunting again. 

If you truly want to shed your things then I say do so closer to Halloween you'll get a better price for your things. Few people are looking for 5 corsped skellys to decorate their summer lawn party.... ok I would be one of those few.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

"How should I sell my props and such"
This all depends on your goal, make as much money as possible, get rid of it quickly, get rid of it with the least amount of work.
I have purchased from fellow home haunters through, Home Haunt Yard Sales (only Halloween), at Flea Markets, from Craig's List (everything or single items), from E-bay (single items)

If you are trying to sell ALL to one person and you estimate you have $5,000 of original retail, you are not going to get $2500 from one home haunter, too much money for one purchase and too much to haul and store. Your going to need to get into the $1250 range,
If you have unique/rare/sought after props, working, all parts, original box, E-Bay will bring the highest price and easiest, but you need to pack and ship.
I've bought both single items and large lots off of craig's list, the sellers normally thank me for actually showing up, "a lot of people showed interest, but never show up for their appointment"!
The yard sale "all Halloween" is cool, no shipping, one day of staying home, but needs good weather and you need to promote! With the Flea market, lots of exposure, but you need to haul and buyers all looking to buy low.

I always show the sellers that I do a home haunt (pictures) and ask if there are any items they want to keep before we come up with a price after viewing.
If they are piecing out the stuff I ask for sample prices, some ask for above retail, so then I know ahead of time, will the prices be reasonable.

Generally, I'm not interest in the Home Made tombstones or other home made items, but I didn't have a chance to buy any of Terra's (or other HF members)stuff, which she followed the donate to a charity haunt, you can still visit and should be able to take a tax deduction. 

I believe this is just part of the Life Cycle of a Home Haunter.
Good Luck, as some day we all will have to do this.
I plan to leave it ALL to my Nieces and Nephews, except the swamp witch which I have promised to a HF member


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think we've all been there with the burnout, some longer than others. There's nothing wrong with cutting back or even quitting. For some it's just storing it all for couple years then coming back & looking at it all & deciding to start again or to rid yourself of all of it. For others it's downsizing to some core pieces & only doing that. Maybe for some it's just decorating inside & for some it could be just doing nothing at all & only handing out candy. For others it's just getting rid of it all & moving on.

Ya do what ya gotta do.

I never rid myself of everything I started with but I was forced into a break for a few years due to the fact that I was in an apartment & had no place to decorate. It was the best thing to ever happen to me. I got a breather, got to do other things & not worry about being "on" for Halloween & when we bought our house (we actually settled on Halloween) I was ready to get back into the mix.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I've been thinking about clearing out some of my stuff and figured my biggest crowd would be halloween night. I thought about setting up a yardsale type scene in my cemetery where "everything must go" and just let the kids take what they want. Hoping it might create future haunters


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Deadna said:


> I've been thinking about clearing out some of my stuff and figured my biggest crowd would be halloween night. I thought about setting up a yardsale type scene in my cemetery where "everything must go" and just let the kids take what they want. Hoping it might create future haunters


Wow, sounds like that would work too good, I imagine a mob of kids and grown ups grabbing stuff left and right, it would certainly clear some stuff..


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Deadna said:


> I've been thinking about clearing out some of my stuff and figured my biggest crowd would be halloween night. I thought about setting up a yardsale type scene in my cemetery where "everything must go" and just let the kids take what they want. Hoping it might create future haunters


I kinda like that idea... I always said when I go I want the family to have one big Halloween Party and everyone gets to take a favorite piece home with them to remember me by.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I saw this on Pumpkinrot's blog & thought of this thread:


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

If I were ever to sell I would first post on craigslist and any local haunt organization websites for local pickup only for a couple of months, then on ebay and the rest of the haunt forums with whatever does not sell to the local haunters. That way you might be able to unload a lot of it without having to worry about shipping.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I can offer no advice here because I cannot relate to this. I Love Halloween so much I cannot even think of a possibility of not doing it. If anything I agree to just scale back a bit for a year two and then see if you still feel this same way. Halloween can be enjoyed with just one lit jack O' lantern on the porch.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear you're feeling burnt out. What I do when I start feeling overwhelmed is think of my favorite parts of my Halloween decorating, focus on those pieces, and leave the rest. More isn't always better, and keeping the focus on a smaller/more streamlined display that ~you enjoy & find fun can make the holiday more enjoyable (and truly, that's why we decorate & celebrate, right?). 

As others have mentioned, if the remainder is not something sentimental (that you'd feel anxious/sad if you parted with), throw it up on Craigslist/local ad for sale or consider donating it to a local haunt. I hope this helps, and that you're able to have a happy and fun Halloween!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Wow, sounds like that would work too good, I imagine a mob of kids and grown ups grabbing stuff left and right, it would certainly clear some stuff..


"In other news, a major scuffle happened on Halloween night when..."

Same advice as always: Do whatever feels right to _you_.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I personally took a break.I went from halloween being in my mind 24/7 to life issues.But I dont see myself as ever giving it up all together.I love it way to much.I did do a yard set up last yr but it wasnt full scale.I didnt make the first prop last yr nor buy a thing except for candy.Just used what I had.good luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## rickdeckard (Jun 22, 2015)

Had to take 2 years off due to being just too busy. Restarting this year after a cop pulled in front of my shop and asked if the pirate skeletons were going back up this year. More people notice your displays than you think.


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

............


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Jubbag12 said:


> You guys are amazing there has been a ton of support through this thread and messages. I have decided to continue Halloween but sel a portion of my collection


I find this good to hear - and from my experience, after cutting back for a halloween or two, the lack of pressure rejuvenates the desire to create again (well, it did for me, at least).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I might have more to say after I've thought about this longer, but glad to hear you decided to downsize your collection not get rid of it completely. 

I don't know about you but I have some props and decor items that I just love. Can't imagine parting with them. Even if you don't go big outside any more or you just need a break from all the setup, if you have street facing windows on your house you can always do a set up there anytime leading up to halloween when you have time. We happen to have two extra bedrooms facing the street that we can use (actually one a bedroom and one more of a den/reading room) plus we have a window in a workshop/single car garage offset from our main garage we can use. You don't have to worry about weather or vandalism, just move the items to the window and add some colored lighting on them. Take them down in your house when you have some leisure time. The kids will still love seeing them. I've gotten some nice comments from parent and kids on window settings we've done. 

My other thought tonight was use some of your favorites inside just for you around halloween time. Could be anything from decor items in the kitchen, a mummy prop in your entry way wearing the scarf and hat you wear at that time of year (kind of coat rack). A butler with a tray holding light mail maybe? anyway just some thoughts.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

everyone does what works best for them. I'm sure it's been said, but you may want to hold on to your stuff, just not use it for a few years, to see if it's just a down 'period' or something much more long term. 

I would LOVE to do MORE, myself, but no one but me and my family sees it. So I do just the amount that I enjoy - some props, lights, fun stuff, etc. I don't build anything or make elaborate scenes, I don't spend gobs of money (I usually budget around $100 for one new big prop (to me) a year. And with our new house, EVERYTHING will be in the back yard - perhaps some lights in front but thats it (it would disappear otherwise). I may do a party of sorts so my friends can come and see it, they enjoy it, I know. 

In the end... do you. Just figure out what that entails.


----------



## HalloweenKitten (May 30, 2015)

If you have been doing this for 7 or 8 years most likely you probably just need a break this year or so. If you feel that you are absolutely done, sell a few things on craigslist that might bring in a little cash. The rest donate to a worthy charity group that does haunts each year to raise funds for something you find worthwhile. This way you can feel good knowing it is for a good cause. After a few years if the bug bites you again just start super small and only put out what you could set up and take down in 30 minutes or less.


----------



## partywiththedead (Apr 8, 2015)

As someone who is thinking of getting into Halloween haunts and potentially running a holiday focused store, I often have this debate within myself. My enjoyment now has a lot to do with being able to pop in and out of wherever I choose, attending things at my leisure and not having to stick to any kind of schedule during the season, and purchasing things that I want when I want for myself. I certainly have an appreciation for those who do run things behind the scenes and for providing folks like myself with so many avenues to experience and enjoy Halloween (as well as Thanksgiving and Christmas). But at what point does being on that side of things and the stresses that come with it start to overcome the enjoyment of the holiday? Right now it's just a hobby for me, collecting, decorating, and hosting small get togethers for family and friends. I guess I won't know until I try it.


----------



## Spooky-TownHanks (Jul 19, 2015)

I feel if you wanna quit then how big of a fan are you of Halloween in the first place?..I feel this is more of a pity post then needing advice...Sorry, just call it like i see it. Quit..Sell your stuff and move ahead..Happy Halloween.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky-TownHanks said:


> I feel if you wanna quit then how big of a fan are you of Halloween in the first place?.



i hope you never have situations arise that are more important than one day or season.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've venture to guess that we've all felt this way for one reason or another & if you haven't felt like this yet you're lucky but that doesn't mean it may not hit you one day too.

You'll start feeling your age, you may not have any money, you or someone you love might be ill, there may be a new baby to take care or to have, you're going on a trip somewhere, someone dies, etc. Whatever the reason, it happens to the best of us.

Except Gym & I bet even Gym has had days where he wants to shutter it all up.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> I've venture to guess that we've all felt this way for one reason or another & if you haven't felt like this yet you're lucky but that doesn't mean it may not hit you one day too.
> 
> You'll start feeling your age, you may not have any money, you or someone you love might be ill, there may be a new baby to take care or to have, you're going on a trip somewhere, someone dies, etc. Whatever the reason, it happens to the best of us.
> 
> Except Gym & I bet even Gym has had days where he wants to shutter it all up.


I've felt like this numerous times. Not for any of the above reasons, thankfully, except the money thing as I'm sure most of us can't buy every thing we would like. My youngest just turned 16 so even the baby days are behind me. I get down and frustrated due to the weather. I know to others it seems trivial but where I'm from you can pretty much be assured of horrible weather. I'm not the party host type and I really enjoy going all out throughout my yard. If it's not pouring, its freezing with sleet, and ridiculously windy. So much work and planning that all hinders on the weather this one particular night a year. My daughter has joked about putting a dome over my house since historically plan on rain, and fingers crossed it's not horribly windy which I've realized is so much worse.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ouch....i think your question was where to place your items, try craigslist and list some here on the sale section, alot of people have had good success resellign some of their goodies there quickly........good luck. annnndddd.... i just went through a transition of busting my rear end with a big extensive maze that took me a month and half to put up and im aging out and had to stop putting it up, its terribly hard to cross that bridge when you physically just cant do it anymore...i havent sold a thing either, thinking give it some time, and im not going to be going up and down a ladder anymore with my hip...so now ive put all the energy into inside my house and gotten into costuming.... i hope you can keep the "spirit" in other ways that are easier to do that you enjoy!!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Ship it to me.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I would not sell or give anything away. This is something that you put a lot of love, time and effort into. If you are stressed about putting anything up, don't. Perhaps you can just do what got you to love Halloween in the first place. Maybe you can dress up and go trick or treating. Doesn't matter how old you are. While doing that you can enjoy other people's decorations. 

If that is too much, how about a movie night on Halloween. Watch your favorite movie with your favorite snacks.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I agree with those saying to hold off on getting rid of your stuff. A few years ago I was really not feeling that Halloween feeling and was pretty annoyed at how much storage space my spooky town collectibles were taking up and I sold a bunch of my buildings. I hate that I did that! Now, as an empty nester, I have plenty of room for all of it and really wish I could get it all back but it would cost way too much at today's inflated prices. Regrets are the worst so be absolutely sure before you jump ship!


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

I've been there before. I started yard haunting in 2011 and thought it was the most fun ive ever had, even though my display was downright pathetic and I had almost no one come see it. I worked hard to learn how to make it bigger and better each year. But i also learned that no one is a bigger fan of what I do than myself, as i still have a paltry turnout of visitors. Last year i actually had fewer than the first year. But, i keep doing it. Why? Because its my personal satisfaction i get. Its something i earn for myself and thats something no one can take away from me.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Taking a break or scaling back can help bring the "magic" back to you in later years. I've pretty much given up the stress of having a party and just focus now on the exterior décor for the tot's. But there are some years that I just wish I could enjoy Halloween like a normal person. You know, going to haunts, other people's parties and getting some candy!


----------

